# winch bracket



## motfua (Jan 21, 2013)

I need a bracket ( square tubing} to mount a winch on. With my canoe I didnt need it to pull on the trailer, but I'm going to get a 14 ft jon as soon as "SAM" sends my tax refund.
Any ideas, I cant seem to find any in catalogs, just the winches themselves.
thanks
tom


----------



## JMichael (Jan 21, 2013)

That is usually a part of the trailer so you may have to fabricate one for your trailer. Not that hard to make if you can find the required metal.


----------



## parkerdog (Jan 21, 2013)

Are you meaning one of these?

https://www.etrailer.com/Accessories-and-Parts/Superwinch/1559B.html

I used one of these on my car hauler. It was nice taking off the winch and storing it out of the weather.


----------



## motfua (Jan 21, 2013)

parkerdog said:


> Are you meaning one of these?
> 
> https://www.etrailer.com/Accessories-and-Parts/Superwinch/1559B.html
> 
> I used one of these on my car hauler. It was nice taking off the winch and storing it out of the weather.


no i need the square tubing mount.

I guess I'll check a weld shop and see if I can find the material. Thanks anyway.
tom


----------



## motfua (Jan 21, 2013)

JMichael said:


> That is usually a part of the trailer so you may have to fabricate one for your trailer. Not that hard to make if you can find the required metal.


Thanks Mike,, Thats what I'll do...
tom


----------



## JMichael (Jan 21, 2013)

I think you're talking about this post the winch attaches to. Maybe this pic will give you some ideas on how to build one. This one is a square tube cut at the bottom so the sides are all that's left and they straddle the tongue. Then 2 pieces of strap to make braces. None of the bolts go through the tongue so you can move it anywhere up and down the length of the tongue.


----------



## parkerdog (Jan 21, 2013)

motfua said:


> parkerdog said:
> 
> 
> > Are you meaning one of these?
> ...




https://www.trailerpartsdepot.com/items.asp?Cc=A%2DWIN%2DLA&parts=Winch+Stand+Assembly+%28Load+Rite+%26amp%3B+Misc%29&iTpStatus=0&Tp=&Bc=


https://www.easternmarine.com/Boat-Trailer-Winch-Posts-Mounts/

https://www.veveinc.com/shop/Boat-Trailer-Winch-Stands-and-Post

https://www.diematictool.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=8


----------



## motfua (Jan 22, 2013)

Parker/jmichael
thanks,,, i'm on a roll now
tom


----------



## parkerdog (Jan 22, 2013)

motfua said:


> Parker/jmichael
> thanks,,, i'm on a roll now
> tom



you're welcome. Good luck!


----------



## VT-Bass13 (Jan 28, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=296472#p296472 said:


> parkerdog » 21 Jan 2013, 13:04[/url]"]
> 
> 
> motfua said:
> ...




o man thank you so much iv been looking for a half way decant winch stand assembly, that is my winter/spring project working on the trailer thanks so much


----------

